# Dell 3010cn Error Msg 004-332



## Rissyl60 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a Dell 3010cn displaying an error message 004-332. I have been told that this indicates the toner locking mechanism is jammed and needs to be manually unlocked. Can anyone advise detailed instructions on how to do this?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

From what I could find:

Error code: 004-332

This type of error code implies that you need to restart the printer again. However, do check to see if toner cartridges are seated in the proper position. Also ensure that they have been locked in. This is an error commonly associated with the Dell 3100cn laser printer.


----------

